# RN Remote Auditor



## halld1 (Jul 1, 2010)

RN w/14 yrs. clinical experience looking for remote opportunity for documentation auditor/abstractor.  Medical records auditing. Clinical documentation specialist.
Thank you.
Dianne Hall RN
dianneh08@gmail.com
Panama City, FL
850-620-0542


----------

